# Time to introduce the newbie



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

So a couple of you will know I have a newbie in my flock but I didn't want to post before now as I was waiting on her test results which are luckily all clear 

I got her from a friend of mine who owns a pet shop, he was sold her by her previous owner as they had decided to let her out with the budgies for a fly around and needless to say theres no more budgies as she killed them all.

However she won't have chance to get at my budgies, I have two boys waiting to see who she will pick.

She was called Tooty but I really hate the name lol, I am thinking either Aeris or Aerith.

I was told she is completely hand shy and won't go near exposed hands, well this is her:


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Oh, what a cutie. Karma to you for adopting this stinker.*


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*Aww she is adorable Amelia! She definitely does not look too afraid of hands to me either, looks like she is eating it up *


----------



## pmiaria (Jan 26, 2011)

Maybe she did not like the hands that were exposed to her before  It looks like she likes going near your "exposed hands", ! I'm sure it won't take long for her to bond with you. She's beautiful! She looks quite young still: how old is she?


----------



## NumNum (Nov 2, 2013)

Oh she's pretty, congratulations


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

She's actually 4 years old lol.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*she is so adorable!!  congrats on your new addition! seems like people are catching the p'let bug lately *


----------



## pmiaria (Jan 26, 2011)

CaptainHowdy said:


> She's actually 4 years old lol.


Wow, then! At 4 yrs old it is usually harder but you are doing great!


----------



## ceduke (Sep 11, 2012)

Hehe, afraid of hands eh? She looks pretty comfortable with yours! She knows a bird person when she sees one I suppose!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your newcomer is beautiful! I'm glad you got to adopt her.


----------

